# How many nails should be used, 4 or 6 per shingle?



## Clutchcargo

Not a pro, but I just followed the instructions on the package. I used 4 because I'm not on the coast and I didn't have a nailer. You're also less likely to have a seam fall on a nail with only 4 fasteners. 
I'd be interested in what advice the pros on this board have to offer as to 4 or 6.


----------



## Michael Thomas

If you are confident that a fastening method meets ASTM D7158-08d for the location in which the shingles are installed, it's hard to see what's gained by improving the method.


----------



## Daniel Holzman

The last shingle install I did, the manufacturer's recommendation was 4 per shingle, or six if you were in hurricane country.


----------



## tinner666

Just west of the coast here. Depends on expoure to the weather. I use from 4 to 6 'depending'. Since most other rooferrs nail above 5 1/2", their shingles slide off before we have to worry about how many nails or weather.


----------



## jaros bros.

ALWAYS follows the manufacturers instructions. Never guess or do what YOU think. If warranty is ever an issue it will come back to haunt you. Extra nailing is required among manufacturers for steep slope and high wind situations. Nailing with 6 nails in normal situation is not needed.


----------



## tinner666

jaros bros. said:


> ALWAYS follows the manufacturers instructions. Never guess or do what YOU think. If warranty is ever an issue it will come back to haunt you. Extra nailing is required among manufacturers for steep slope and high wind situations. Nailing with 6 nails in normal situation is not needed.


 RIght on. Better worded than I wrote.


----------



## Clutchcargo

Frank, those pics don't look like a nail frequency problem but a complete incorrect nailing pattern. It looks like the nails were positioned too high. If nailed in the correct position using 4 nails/shingle, your really getting 8 nails total including the nails from the shingle above.


----------



## Dave The Roofer

tinner666 said:


> Just west of the coast here. Depends on expoure to the weather. I use from 4 to 6 'depending'. Since most other rooferrs nail above 5 1/2", their shingles slide off before we have to worry about how many nails or weather.


That answers alot of questions, what do you think happen here?

Skip nailing?


----------



## tinner666

"Frank, those pics don't look like a nail frequency problem but a complete incorrect nailing pattern. It looks like the nails were positioned too high. If nailed in the correct position using 4 nails/shingle, your really getting 8 nails total including the nails from the shingle above."
Yep. They could use 12 nails here and it wouldn't matter. I watched a crew install dimensionals next door to my house. 6/12 nailed about 3" high. Guy said they always nail like that since it's the right way.

On some 4 /12's, I'll drop back to 4 nails. All others get 6.

BTW do you know why the manufacturers are so adamant about NOT removing the plastic on the backs of the shingles? It supplies about 85% of the holding power.


----------



## tinner666

Does it really matter when the water just soaks through the 8-10 year old shingles anyway? I've seen this on 4-5 year old roofs. They don't really shed water very well any more. This was 4-5/12 roof. I tried to get the pics before the water could evaporate. The entire roof was like this.


----------



## tinner666

BTW, in the bright sunlight, you still couldn't see a trace of light through the shingles from either side.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Tinner - I had a similiar argument with an ex employee about high nailing because he was taught thats the right and "only" way. Drove me nuts and couldn't change the habit.

How many nails I put into a shingle depends on the pitch, the type of shingle of course and the wind area. It could be four, maybe five or six.

I always tell guys that I don't care if you put 10 nails into a shingle, it won't hold up as well putting four into the proper place.

To this day, I have yet to have a blow off and majority of my roofs I only use four nails.


----------



## MJW

If there were inspections like we have here, there wouldn't be as many problems with nailing. I've seen entire roofs that guys had to come back and renail every shingle.

Asdie from the nailing in those pics, it's obvious those shingles wouldn't make it long anyhow. Light colored shingles, cheap, thin......just doesn't work, especially on a steeper pitch. Racking will give you just as much trouble. Some guys never learn until it hits them in the pocket book. Most don't care because they are gone the next day.


----------



## dwcrockett71

these are 3 tabs shingles..it doesnt matter how many nails or where they are placed. they will eventually blow off, they are worthless. NEVER use them.


----------



## mae-ling

Never had a problem with 3 tab shingles.
Did "fix" a shingle job where they did 3 yes you read right 3 nails per shingle. Guess where the middle one landed.


----------

